# Anyone see an issue with doing this?



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

Just picked up a new 2016 F250 Diesel and have it scheduled to up fit with an 8ft Boss Super Duty Straight plow. This is my first ford plow truck as my fleet has always been chevy's. 
I really want to tell the up fitter to electrically tie into the truck as "minimum" as they can. I have had problems when the lights and acc/key / turn signals get tapped into via the truck side with my chevy's. This new ford has up fitter switches and plow prep package. 
I really don't care for boss's plow/truck light rocker switch - nor the halogen plow lights - I am retrofitting an LED light bar to the plow that is blindingly bright. I don't care if the plow turn signals are operable either..
So - I guess I am really asking if I tell the up fitter to just connect to the main plow power and on/off for the plow lights to the up fitter switches... Is there something I am not seeing in this minimum connection?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So no turn signals, and a blinding led light bar.........that's classy


----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

dieselss said:


> So no turn signals, and a blinding led light bar.........that's classy


I should preface that all of my contracts are within 8 square city blocks and are larger commercial parking lots... not a lot of "road" time with any of my trucks..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And?
1). pretty certain there's laws about parking and turn signals....need to be visible.
2). certain there's laws about driving with brights on.or about that.
3) how many times have you been blinded by some whohaa with there brights on, and get temp blinded? and some whohaa behind you blinding you?
4). if that's all your gunna have the installer do, do it yourself?
5) pretty sure installer HAS to install per the law


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't know about Boss plows, but my Western MVP has two plugs at the grill - plow and lights. Both have to be plugged in though for the plow to operate.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your not going to have a problem with the Ford and lights. He can't legally to the lights half a$$ed. Not even going to comment on the led Light bar.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not just get the factory boss led lights? They are bright as heck..I have them on my new ext...then Everything is done and done right no cobbling


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a waste


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

Why only an 8' plow for those large lots?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Great, another jagoff driving the roads with one of those led bars that burn other peoples eyes out on the roads between lots. And here I was thinking most of the inconsiderate people in the world lived here with me.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This guy is far from being a "jagoff" as some state.

It may not be the best idea, but if it's in a lot all the time i don't care how bright his lights are.

i bet with the plow halfway up the trucks lights are visible.

i see and hear aboot folks with all sorts of illegally bright strobes/"work lights" mounted in questionable places and illegal colors used on the roads. But this guy is a jagoff.......

OP 
just be responsible and aware of how your lights effect others.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope this is a joke.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

You should use the spare switches below the radio above the cup holder. I did and they are sweet !


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i see a couple of folks who posted that have added White lights to the rear, mounted in bumpers, bed rails, headache racks etc etc.

which is illegal.
if you don't cover them while on the public roads.

pot calling kettle.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnoFarmer said:


> i see a couple of folks who posted that have added White lights to the rear, mounted in bumpers, bed rails, headache racks etc etc.
> 
> which is illegal.
> if you don't cover them while on the public roads.
> ...


And driving with high beams on and improperly aimed head lights is illegal as well. 
In a lot do what you want....but he clearly stated his route us close so it don't matter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> This is a waste


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

just make sure your turn signals are hooked up when on the road, and the light bar is off, and headlights are on.

you could take a buncha crimps and a pair of strippers and just re-wire it every time you leave a lot. sounds like it would be your best solution.

Just because we push snow around does not mean we own the road.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

or run over weight. etc etc. blinded by strobes, blinded by low beams aimed wrong....ect, etc.

Heck. I ran for a month last year with no lights even mounted to my boss. worked just fine and not one ticket was issued.

and how do we know how he will aim them.....maybe they will be pointed in a responsibel direction.

and whats the rub? some of you have installed leds in old reflectors lights that are not designed for them or HID's that also scatter the light.....

not to many here can cast a stone....

or bashing the guy who ran just one light all year....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> i see a couple of folks who posted that have added White lights to the rear, mounted in bumpers, bed rails, headache racks etc etc.
> 
> which is illegal.
> if you don't cover them while on the public roads.
> ...


How is it illegal if they aren't turned on?


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How is it illegal if they aren't turned on?


it's illegal to have them displayed in some states. some. Not PA.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> This is a waste


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How is it illegal if they aren't turned on?


On or not your only allowed 2white light to face rearward.
It's the same everywhere per the uniform traffic act.
It couLS be time to take a 2nd at your "states law" as it is a national thang.
The law consering the hight intensity color placement and number of lights is are bacicaly the same in every state
As per the uniform traffic act.

§
*Subd. 5.Exception for light obstructed by snowplow blade.*

(a) The auxiliary lamps permitted in subdivision 3 may be mounted more than 42 inches high on any truck equipped with a snowplow blade that obstructs the required headlights. The lights may not be illuminated when a snowplow blade is not mounted on the vehicle.

(b) No other vehicle may be operated on a public highway unless the auxiliary lamps permitted in subdivisions 3 and 4 comply with the height requirements or are completely covered with an opaque material.
------//
It shall be unlawful except as otherwise provided in this subdivision, to project a white light to the rear of any such vehicle while traveling on any street or highway, unless such vehicle is moving in reverse. A
Any "work light" that is not DOT approved is prohibited.

-----///
(b) No person shall have for sale, sell, or offer for sale for use upon or as a part of the equipment of a vehicle, trailer or semitrailer, or use upon any such vehicle, any headlamp, auxiliary driving lamp, rear lamp, signal lamp, spot lamp, clearance lamp, marker lamp or reflector, or parts of any of the foregoing, unless of a type which has been submitted to and approved by the commissioner of public safety/dot

(b) No person shall have for sale, sell, or offer for sale for use upon or as a part of the equipment of a vehicle, trailer or semitrailer, or use upon any such vehicle, any headlamp, auxiliary driving lamp, rear lamp, signal lamp, spot lamp, clearance lamp, marker lamp or reflector, or parts of any of the foregoing, unless of a type which has been submitted to and approved by the commissioner of public safety.


*Are strobe lamps on my headlights and taillights legal?*
Strobe lamps may only be utilized in operation on the road with a DMV issued permit that is issued only for specific reasons identified in Connecticut State Law Title 14 Sec. 14-96p and Sec. 14-96q. Since some parking lots are considered public access this prohibition would also apply. If your vehicle were used indoors at shows, the operation of strobe lamps at that location would not be regulated by the DMV.

Reversing lamps No more than two reversing lamps may be fitted at the rear of the vehicle. They must only be operated by the selection of reverse gear or by a switch which serves only that purpose and has a tell tale device to indicate to the driver that the lamp is lit. The light must be white. Each lamp must not exceed 24 watts.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Since when does Sno go out of his way to defend someone, and not be the smart-assed condescending know it all? Is this your Brother or something? Why are you going so far out of your way for someone else for once? Have you had a stroke? Have the three ghosts of Christmas paid you a visit and changed your outlook on life?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Off road lighting lamps may be mounted on the roof or roll bar of a vehicle and shall be covered with an opaque covering that prohibits any light from being emitted when the vehicle is being operated on a highway or trafficway. Any person who illuminates an off-road lighting lamp while the vehicle is being operated on a highway or a trafficway commits a summary offense and shall, upon conviction, be sentenced to pay a fine of $100.
http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/legis/LI/consCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&ttl=75&div=0&chpt=43

Other than the fine amount the law is the same here too or there


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

SnoFarmer said:


> Off road lighting lamps may be mounted on the roof or roll bar of a vehicle and shall be covered with an opaque covering that prohibits any light from being emitted when the vehicle is being operated on a highway or trafficway. Any person who illuminates an off-road lighting lamp while the vehicle is being operated on a highway or a trafficway commits a summary offense and shall, upon conviction, be sentenced to pay a fine of $100.
> http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs/legis/LI/consCheck.cfm?txtType=HTM&ttl=75&div=0&chpt=43
> 
> Other than the fine amount the law is the same here too or there


I stand corrected.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

JustJeff said:


> Since when does Sno go out of his way to defend someone, and not be the smart-assed condescending know it all? Is this your Brother or something? Why are you going so far out of your way for someone else for once? Have you had a stroke? Have the three ghosts of Christmas paid you a visit and changed your outlook on life?


Just thought "jaggoff" was rather strong from a bunch of helpfull folks...
And the fact the most folks around here run illegal lighting or run them illegally while there plowing.










Lol


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Just thought "jaggoff" was rather strong from a bunch of helpfull folks...
> And the fact the most folks around here run illegal lighting or run them illegally while there plowing.
> 
> View attachment 168112
> ...


It may have been. But I'm not going to judge Dogplow Dodge. He's a well liked and respected member around here, and I appreciate all of his posts.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That is your prerogative to do so.

I , you and or others can still disagree with him.

Right , wrong or indifferent, has no bearing on if he is liked or respected by you or others that is your choice.

I just treat him as I would anyone else on here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Or, it could be because you got offended at his comments about people not being legal with their plow lights, and you admitted to not having any plow lights at all for a month last year, and were running illegal as hell. So, you felt that Dogplow Dodge's comments applied to you as well and you got your feelings hurt. Correct?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nope, trust me dog would have a hard time hurting my feelings

And I'm not the only one that feelS it was unjustified to call the guy a
Jaggoff, just because.

why do you think not having lights on the crossbar is illegal?
With a v blade the trucks lights are visabel, must be the reason I didn't get a ticket.

As for illegal lights, dog runs illegal lighting also so I thought I'd bring et up and that a lot of us do.....

Said the pot to the kettel


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

*SnoFarmerPlowSite Fanatic*
*from N,E. MN*
*Messages: 8,401*

_That is your prerogative to do so.

I , you and or others can still disagree with him.

Right , wrong or indifferent, has no bearing on if he is liked or respected by you or others that is your choice.

I just treat him as I would anyone else on here._

a rationale thought on plowsite??? I haven't seen this in I don't know how long. reminds me of days gone by......


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> Since when does Sno go out of his way to defend someone, and not be the smart-assed condescending know it all? Is this your Brother or something? Why are you going so far out of your way for someone else for once? Have you had a stroke? Have the three ghosts of Christmas paid you a visit and changed your outlook on life?


Possibly the best post of 2016!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

they get butt hurt if I'm a smart-assed condescending know it all
And disappointed when I'm not.

You know the same folks that wouldn't like to be called a jaggoff by somone, ...like dog

Could you imagen dogs responce if I had called him a jaggoff?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow- Guys not a big deal at all.. I realize some of you are road queens and assume that I just want to run total rogue and ruin "our" reputation. I suppose I should have stated - Golly - my chevy's are nothing but gremlins (electrically) once they splice into the headlights and turnsignals. Would it be best to just bypass all of that with this brand new ford? 
I have had nothing but great experiences with this website and it's members. Any criticism or communication is welcomed and encouraged.. you can drop the kid gloves ... you can't hurt my feelings.. I have a heart of stone ..


----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Great, another jagoff driving the roads with one of those led bars that burn other peoples eyes out on the roads between lots. And here I was thinking most of the inconsiderate people in the world lived here with me.


Didn't put a lot of thought into this one; huh..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I was just aboot ready to do the samething ( light bar) with some Amber marking lights to make'em think I had blinkers..

Lol,
you'd think they (some members) were as pure as freshly fallen snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess the question has been answered and debated in varying degrees of intensity..... So far it's been like watching family members talking aboot politics at a holiday dinner. Thumbs Up
Besides the legal aspect of running a light bar on a public road they also reflect snow that is falling causing visibility issues for the driver of the vehicle. How do I know, I have one and I use it when plowing lots along with on public roads out where I live. I use the light bar while plowing because it draws less amps and provides better lighting. It's used on roads oot by my house (when it's not snowing hard) because of Elk and Deer on the roads. When I see an on coming vehicles head lights the get turned off. Once I'm a couple miles from town they get turned off until I get to a lot.
If this makes me a jaggoof then so be it, everyone has an opinion aboot something.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> I was just aboot ready to do the samething ( light bar) with some Amber marking lights to make'em think I had blinkers..
> 
> Lol,
> you'd think they (some members) were as pure as freshly fallen snow.


Not but hurt or anything like that, but for someone who's always posting links about legalities apparently you're not very concerned with them. And I'm not pure at all, but I do try to stay legal. I also won't refer to "some members", I'll have the stones to call you by name.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

To maney names to list and I wouldn't want to foget yours.

We all break laws from speeding, lighting, over weight, etc etc.
It is also wise to know what laws your in violation of ahead of time.
The penalties for such and so on.

Concerned about what sounds like a truck that is used in lots with limited travel.
Not at all .

look at the lighting on some loaders, tractors, bob cats that are on the roads during a storm.
A lot are iffy at best.

if this was a everyday driver and the only light source I may not be on board....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF said:


> If this makes me a jaggoof then so be it, everyone has an opinion aboot something.


(Todd did you see what I did there "slect, cut".

Naw, that doesn't do it, you're a jaggoff for so maney ooter reasons .
:laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> (Todd did you see what I did there "slect, cut".
> 
> Naw, that doesn't do it, you're a jaggoff for so maney ooter reasons .
> :laugh:


 Ah man......


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well now I have a plow that shouldn't be on my truck, I don't have a muffler but my truck did pass the advanced inspection required here in PA when installing a flat bed. That was with 6 back up lights. 4 that came with bed and the 2 added so I can see what I am backing into. We do have a local guy that has LED bar mounted to plow lift frame and likes to have it on while driving on the road. This guy is a jaggoff. 

But in the long run we are all jaggoffs, we plow cars in, push snow into the street, drive 60mph+ in the snow, blazing in reverse across lots, cuss endlessly at the butthats out during the storms, laugh hysterically when we see fellow plow truck stuck and just all around mean people. Thumbs Up

Signed,
proud Jaggoff. (aka Kimber750)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Like I said, the guy isn't a jagoff.

He has to do somthing to warrent it first like kimber, Buff, Mark, todd, pat, and (you know how you are ) do on a regular bases. 

Asking a question is far from it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, that was really interesting. Seems I hit a nerve, eh ?

Sno, in his usual, delusional form, took offense to me categorized the OP, who posted "he didn't care about traveling" from point a to point b a jagoff. Does anyone here notice how many posts this thread has in it where he references me using the word jagoffs ?? And he has the nerve to say that I'm obsessed over him ? Really ? I guess the meds have worn off, eh Sno ? Time to go clean up some shepherd poop so you don't have to spend ALL of your time on me this evening. I guess telling you to "get a life" really just flies over your head, huh ? Oh well. can't change crap into gold, so might as well not say that to you anymore.

-----------------------------------
Buff (you) assumed I classified you a jagoff because you have them on your truck and yet you say you use them responsibly regarding other drivers ??? Really ?? thats what you think ? I really thought more of you.

If I complained about a smelly guy who wore 3x jackets covered in manure, would you take offense as well ? You do realize how silly that sounds, right ?

Why do you (Buff) take offense to something which isn't directed at you ? YOU re-directed the "jagoff" comment to yourself, (not me) because of you having them mounted on your truck. Uh, I wasn't complaining about that at all.

You claim your not offended, yet its pretty clear you took offense to something which wasn't meant about you in any way, shape or form. Oh, it must be because from whence it comes (meaning me), and not how it was applied and not from your posse buddy snofarter I truly had the utmost respect for you and how you conduct yourself in life, but you're obviously too blind to see it, I guess. why would I bother now, eh? Oh well, Life goes on.
------------------------------------

To the OP
I guess when you posted you "didn't care" about the use of other lights because of his "minimal on road time" didn't mean anything to anyone other than me. Again, So be it. You, my friend, apparently "didn't put much thought" into saying that you didn't care about the time you were on the road. Maybe I wouldn't have said anything at all if you weren't so blatant about your disregard for other drivers. Did you ever think of that maybe you came across that way ? I guess not.
-----------------------------------

FWIW to folks with thicker skin who realize what's going on here:

I was complaining about the jagoffs *HERE* in NJ (or elsewhere) who drive *on the roads *using those high powered LED Light bars, blinding other drivers heading their way (including me). NOT about any responsible adults who have LED light bars on their trucks or cars, that use them respectfully of other people. Simple as that. Don't like that reasoning, then get a life.

The Plowsite Troll (Aka SnoFarmer) again discloses to all that he truly cares about no one other than himself. His self esteem must grow immensely as he wastes his entire day on me or other he chooses to obsess over. If anyone here thinks otherwise, have fun being delusional.

There are a tremendous number of wonderful, helpful, intelligent people on these boards, whom I respect. Then there's ..... well, you know who you are.

Enuff said. Kiss my arse, and have a nice continuation of your "jagoff" saga..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, dog, others posted,
I'm allowed to inter act with them.

Now, that your over yourself,
Take a good look at my first post take it all in.
Then read it again.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dog you run jagoff lights in your rear bumper.

So apply your logic, budd


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, some ruined this thread  so we'll wrap it up

and, everyone is surely entitled to their opinion and some on here need to realize that those opinions can be posted WITHOUT putting someone else down, calling them names, etc., etc. Also, some need to realize that things being said aren't always directed at them and don't need to take offense to that

so, that being said, lets all move onward

thanks :waving:


----------

